# Pentax ACDSee Showtime



## Evan Filer (Apr 21, 2008)

Got myself a Pentax Optio MX a few years back and have installed the software that came with it on 4 different computers all running XP.
Each time I install it when I try to install the show time component it tells me that I require Windows Media player 7.1 or better which I have? now running 11 so the only way I have been able to install ACDSee is not to install Show time.
Any help with this problem I now wish to use showtime


----------

